# Totw



## Chavez (Mar 18, 2010)

My 5 month old puppies where eating Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy, I had to switch them to TOTW duck. Is this a downgrade and is TOTW ok for puppies?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What breed are your puppies? TOTW is really not appropriate for large breed puppies.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Taste Of The Wild does not print on the bag or list on the website what the calcium and phosphorus levels are. I would check those out. Calcium for a large breed pup, needs to be under 1.7% and phosphorus should be around the 1% mark to balance the calcium level.

Although protein and fat percentages in TOTW are at appropriate levels for a puppy, the calories are very low. A puppy needs over 400 k/cals per cup (more like 450 and above) and I believe calories per cup in TOTW hover around the 340 to 370 area.

The price of TOTW is very enticing, but the low calorie count leads me to believe that there isn't very much meat in this food, even though they list a bunch. I think that it is used thinly.

If you really want a grain free food for your puppy, I'd wholy recommend Orijen Large Breed Pup.

If going grain free is not an issue, then I'd also recommend Innova Large Breed Pup, Acana Large Breed Pup and Canine Caviar Puppy Chicken formula.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> ..... If going grain free is not an issue, then I'd also recommend Innova Large Breed Pup, Acana Large Breed Pup and Canine Caviar Puppy Chicken formula.


Although, Canine Caviar claims that their Adult chicken and pearl millet formula is suitable for large breed puppies. Says so on the bag.


----------



## Chavez (Mar 18, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> What breed are your puppies? TOTW is really not appropriate for large breed puppies.



My pups are boxer mixed breed. They currently weigh in at about 25lb a piece. I expect them to be about 45lb. When i first adopted them I thought they might be large breed also and was feeding Solid Gold wolf Cub. Currently I am feeding them 3.5 cups per day, same as when I was feeding Solid Gold, they also get a teaspoon of plain yogurt in the morning mixed in with their food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Although, Canine Caviar claims that their Adult chicken and pearl millet formula is suitable for large breed puppies. Says so on the bag.




I agree, but I like their puppy formula best. It is still high in calories (500+) yet has more protein and fat than the adult formula even though the adult formula is higher in calories.


----------

